# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  ارجو المساعدة zte sfr 342 bleu

## reda066

ارجو المساعدة في فك شفرة هدا الجهاز imei: 352962030632108

----------


## hassan riach

> ارجو المساعدة في فك شفرة هدا الجهاز imei: 352962030632108

  

```
 086598040682 
  
```

----------


## reda066

شكرا يا اخي المرجومنكم الطريقة لا دخال هدا الكود

----------


## salah mabbrouk

ouiiii

----------


## abdovitch

merci

----------

